# Device Manager for FreeBSD?



## balanga (Mar 24, 2017)

Is there anything similar to Windows Device Manager available for FreeBSD?


----------



## tingo (Mar 24, 2017)

Not that I know of. If you are looking for information about PCI devices, `# pciconf -lv` is a good tool. For usb devices, you have `# usbconfig`.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 24, 2017)

There is a nice set of scripts here for system info:
/sysutils/sysinfo


----------

